# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  On island meet up?

## sbhlvr

We are returning to our favorite isle after 18 months (way to long). We are bringing newbies with us. I'm wondering if there is any informal get together somewhere? If anyone would like to meet up, we're game. Our dates are November 6-22
Carol & Dave

----------


## KevinS

I'll send you a PM.

----------


## phil62

We are here now and will be around when you are here. I don't know of anything yet, but you never know. Perhaps a Baz Bar meetup?

Phil

----------


## soyabeans

we will be there from the 31st to the 15th let us know

----------


## elgreaux

I arrive on the 7th, and a meet up would be nice.. keep me posted ...

----------


## Toni

We'll be there Nov. 1st-13th. I think a Baz Bar gathering would be nice...

----------


## Rosita

I am Here All the Time

----------


## GramChop

> I am Here All the Time



That's awesome, Rosita!  I'm smiling..!

----------


## SB HONEY

We arrive Nov 9 and depart Nov 20.  A gathering would be most fun.  Safe travels to all.

----------


## stbartshopper

Rosita- you are very lucky!

----------


## Ross&Delaine

> We arrive Nov 9 and depart Nov 20.  A gathering would be most fun.  Safe travels to all.



 11/10 to 11/21 for us

----------


## elgreaux

so what date is best.. November 11 perhaps?

----------


## Hulagirl202

We're the newbies with Carol and Dave. Very excited to explore the island and hang out. So excited.......we're pretty much packed and could be at the airport in 15 minutes.  :Wink: 

Linda and Bob

----------


## SB HONEY

As suggested by Ellen, Nov 11 would work for us.

----------


## DavidB

Hi All, we're back Nov 2 (tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) until the 2nd... Bonnie and I are in

----------


## amyb

Veteran's Day reunion 11/11..gotta love the gathering being planned at Baz Bar. Count A&P in!  Love greeting new friends and seeing old friends.

----------


## JEK

> Veteran's Day reunion 11/11..gotta love the gathering being planned at Baz Bar. Count A&P in!  Love greeting new friends and seeing old friends.




For those of you on the island don't miss the Armistice Day festivities at Le Hôtel de La Collectivitié.


This from 12 years ago at a different location.  Note: on that week we enjoyed 250mm of rain.

----------


## lloyd

That will be a busy day,with both the Remembrance Day ceremonies at the cenotaph behind the hotel de la Collectivité( if you've never been,I encourage you to attend- there's always a reception upstairs after) followed by Le Select's 66 th birthday ( , low key this year- we doubt Marius will be there,but ,you never know!he hasn't ruled it out)
if we survive all that,we'll try to stop by BAZ

----------


## JEK

BTW, Marius is the last viewing row of this photo.

----------


## soyabeans

Count us in on the 11 th

----------


## Ross&Delaine

> We're the newbies with Carol and Dave. Very excited to explore the island and hang out. So excited.......we're pretty much packed and could be at the airport in 15 minutes. 
> 
> Linda and Bob



lol that's how we've felt for the past 10 years
.. 11/11 works for us.  Are we doing afternoon or evening??

----------


## sbhlvr

Hi everyone! We just drove 2,398 miles to Fayetteville GA & back. Sorry I wasn't keeping up.
So it sounds like the 11th but that seems like a busy day. Can someone enlighten us as to what times those events take place? Maybe it would be best as a late afternoon thing so it won't conflict? The only Select celebration we were at was the 60th. Would that celebration be during the day?

----------


## KevinS

FYI - the bar at Baz Bar opens at 4PM, the kitchen opens at 5:30.

----------


## lloyd

Whatever happens at Select would be very low key,even if Marius is up to it.We will wait until the day,and would pick him up,and take him home if he's able.It would be at noon,and would be a very informal gathering at the office,with a small group of old friends.Anyone who's here would be welcome to drop by,as we've done every year on the 11th
The ceremony at the memorial behind the Collectivité is always at 11:00, as it is around the world .It's not long,and we have always felt it important to attend.We generally make a quick appearance at the President's reception then rush over the Le Select

----------


## elgreaux

sounds like we have a crowd... I will check with Jean-marc when I get to the island this weekend...

----------


## JEK

> sounds like we have a crowd... I will check with Jean-marc when I get to the island this weekend...



Always the best location for a Forum get-together and I'm sure he will appreciate the business! Spoke with Marius today and he is curious what JB will do with the property next door.

----------


## elgreaux

next door to what? I missed a beat here..

and yes for the 11th I'd say a happy hour get together... around 6pm? sound good to everyone?

----------


## SB HONEY

Good for Henry and Jeannie.

----------


## didier

> next door to what? I missed a beat here..
> 
> and yes for the 11th I'd say a happy hour get together... around 6pm? sound good to everyone?



remember ellen I posted that jb had bought the property near baz bar , the vacant lot beside post office but on the same walkway with baz.

----------


## didier

dda & I will be there on the 11th, looks like some crowd this year

----------


## elgreaux

> remember ellen I posted that jb had bought the property near baz bar , the vacant lot beside post office but on the same walkway with baz.



gottcha...

----------


## sbhlvr

> next door to what? I missed a beat here..
> 
> and yes for the 11th I'd say a happy hour get together... around 6pm? sound good to everyone?



Thanks Ellen. Looking forward to meeting members.

----------


## soyabeans

Carole and I are also on the island

----------


## elgreaux

great, looks like a nice crowd...

----------


## Hulagirl202

> Always the best location for a Forum get-together and I'm sure he will appreciate the business! Spoke with Marius today and he is curious what JB will do with the property next door.



Maybe JB will show up to our little gathering and ya'll can tell him your thoughts on what should be done to the property.  :cool:  :Wink-slap:

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> For those of you on the island don't miss the Armistice Day festivities at Le Hôtel de La Collectivitié.



Dumb question perhaps, but is that an actual hotel?  Can "regular" people stay there?

I've never heard any mention of people staying there.

----------


## JEK

Bart, it is town hall in our parlance.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

HUH?

I mean, thank you!!

----------


## stbartslover

Our people, honeymooners plan to attend, Brian & Sharon.


Bart:  "Hotel" does have a clean, public bathroom if you ever need one on that side of town----good parking, too.

----------


## Ross&Delaine

Bags are packed, boarding passes printed, tingle well underway..see you Wednesday.

----------


## amyb

Safe travels!

----------

